# مجموعة صور كتيررررررررررررررررررررة عن الغطاس"متجدد"



## george3st (8 يناير 2009)

مجموعة من صور للغطـــــــاس 
"مش هتقدر تغمض عينك"





















































انتظروا مجموعة أخرى
صلوا من أجلى
أخوكم فى المسيح
جورج سامى
كورال الثلاثة قديسين


----------



## george3st (8 يناير 2009)




----------



## george3st (8 يناير 2009)

img]http://www4.0zz0.com/2008/01/17/17/829114806.jpg[/img]


----------



## george3st (8 يناير 2009)

img]http://www4.0zz0.com/2008/01/17/17/829114806.jpg[/img]


----------



## george3st (8 يناير 2009)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يناير 2009)

*صور جميله جدا

شكرا ليك جورج

وكل سنه وانت طيب​*


----------



## vetaa (9 يناير 2009)

جمييييييييييله وبحب قوى انا قصه التعميد دى وربنا قد ايه اتنازل فى حاجات كتير علشانا ........ميرسى ليييك


----------



## أَمَة (9 يناير 2009)

*تسلم ايدك يا جورج على هذه المجموعة الجميلة*
*من عيد الظهور الإلهي (الغطاس)*

*ها انا استعين ببعض منها لتوقيعي الجديد لهذه المناسبة*

*الرب يبارك حياتك *
*وكل عيد وانت اكبر واكبر مع المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2009)

صور جميله جدا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى جدا على الصور الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## george3st (9 يناير 2009)




----------



## george3st (9 يناير 2009)




----------



## amad_almalk (13 يناير 2009)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الصور الرائعه


ربنا يعوضك علي تعب محبتك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2009)




----------



## SALVATION (21 فبراير 2009)

_روعه 
تسلم ايدك
مشكووووووووور​_


----------

